

Java bytecode hacking for fun and profit - Cixelyn
http://cory.li/bytecode-hacking/

======
sskates
I remember discovering that referencing things outside of the local scope cost
an extra bytecode back when I did battlecode. Also calling a method cost an
extra one too, so ideally you'd just copy paste your methods all over the
place!

Surprisingly, Battlecode was much more representative of doing a startup than
any hackathon thing I've been to, even though you did silly bytecode
optimizations.

